# Trivia 10/16



## luckytrim (Oct 16, 2018)

trivia 10/16
DID YOU KNOW...
Wolves were once the most widely distributed land predator the  world has
ever seen. The only places they didn't thrive were in the true  desert and
rainforests.


1. Movie Tag Line ;
'Don't get mad. Get everything.'
2. At sea, how far is a league ?
3. This most delicious treat, a hardboiled egg wrapped in  spicy sausage,
carries what name ?
4. The Sea of Azov is adjacent to which other  sea?
  a. - The Red Sea
  b. - The Black Sea
  c. - The Yellow Sea
  d. - The White Sea
5. What agency is the governing body of American  aviation?
6. Name That Tune ...
"I long to hold you near and kiss you just once  more,
But you were on the ship and I was on the shore."
(1950)
7. What does 'Op-Ed' stand for ?
8.  Sitcom Taglines Dept;
Who says, ""Hidy ho, good neighbor!"  ?
(First AND last names , please)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Beer stored in a refrigerator for more than two months will  lose s much as
half of its original flavor, and become 'skunky'.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  'The First Wives Club'
2. – 3.45 Nautical Miles
3. Scotch Egg
4. - b
5. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA)
6. 'Harbor Lights'
7. Denoting or printed on the page OPposite the EDitorial page  in a 
newspaper
8. Wilson Wilson

CRAP !!
Beer is light-sensitive, not age-sensitive.
Light sensitivity is caused by hops, the dried female flowers  of the hop
plant that have been used for about 1,000 years to impart  bitterness and a
mellow aroma to beer and other brews.

This photo-chemical reaction is the only cause of skunked beer.  Warm storage,
while damaging to the flavor of beer, does not skunk it.  Cycling the
temperature of beer from warm to cold and back again is also  not implicated.
Storing beer in the dark is the simple way to prevent  skunking.


----------

